# Looking



## shivamuffin (Sep 29, 2002)

Looking for people interested in developing a homebrew campaign world. We need Dm's, artists, writers, and playtesters.
A forum for the campaign has been created, and if you have nothing else better to do, go ahead and join...infuse the budding project with your creativity.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/imperialforum/ 
( The Yahoo Group )

The Campaign Website

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/index.htm

Also looking for Ann Arbor, MI area gamers

reply to this post or send an email to:

shivamuffin@yahoo.com


----------

